# Adoption privately



## lulus6yrtry

just wondering if anyone would know how much a private adoption lawyer cost? or what all happens? we have a chance to privately adopt a baby in may when it's born and i'm just wanting some infomation.. thank you everyone


----------



## Ohmy4

Good question!! I wanted to have a baby for our friends who cannot, and we didnt need an agency. Just private lawyers...Iam curious about this too.


----------



## Milty

I really depends on the cost of lawyers in your area. I have a friend who adopted and didn't go through an agency or anything they just had a lawyer draw up the paperwork. It was only $1500 for her but she lives in a state where lawyers only charge about $200 an hour. Sometimes lawyers who specialize in adoption will charge a lot more per hour than the average going rate. They can do this because of the demand and usually work for an agency. You can find a lawyer that does not work with an agency and most likely they will be much cheaper per hour. They will probably spend a few more hours on your case as they don't do this 5 times a day but will be less expensive in the long run. There are those who charge just a flat fee and even those who will charge a flat fee plus say $200 per hour over a certain # of hours. 

Just remember that rates are almost always negotiable.


----------

